# I knew I wasn't alone



## SHEAFMom (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello, I just turned 40. Very happily married to my wonderful hubby, Pat for 16.5 years. We have 3 human children girl 14, boy 9, and boy about to be 6. We live in NC Florida with 3 dogs, 2 cats, 3 goats, 1 mini cow, a flock of chickens, several gerbils, a snake, meal-worms, and my beloved mantids. Last fall my son caught a mantis as a gift for me. Within a few moments of being in the "day cage" (catch and release cage)she laid her egg sac!!! I was thrilled. We released her and saved the sac of sweet little ones  . When I saw the insects emerging outside I placed our egg sac in the window to warm up. Woohoo, 100+/- babies survived the winter. We released most of them keeping about twenty. Of those twenty we have 4 almost full grown. I am excited to find this group here online. I have raised a few egg-sacs over the years, but this has been my greatest success and the most satisfying because we watched these babies from mom to sac to birth to adulthood, not to mention that they are native to our area. I have a few questions and look forward to improving my mantid husbandry and meeting others who have also never out-grown playing with bugs. B) 

With the joy of Christ Jesus,

Sussette

http://thewebsterfamily.com


----------



## Malti (Jul 9, 2011)

welcome  feel free to browse...I'm still noobish like you, so I'm still asking stuff aswell  

btw that's me --&gt;A visitor from Malta viewed "SHEAF" 0 secs ago B)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 9, 2011)

Wecome, to BUGS-R-US


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome to the community. Its always a pleasure to have a new member of the family.


----------



## SHEAFMom (Jul 9, 2011)

Malti said:


> btw that's me --&gt;A visitor from Malta viewed "SHEAF" 0 secs ago B)


Woohoo! I love the exotic traffic to my blog  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## SHEAFMom (Jul 9, 2011)

kmsgameboy said:


> Welcome to the community. Its always a pleasure to have a new member of the family.


Thanks for the welcome. I have been reading through the forum a bit today and I am happy to have found such a great group.


----------



## SHEAFMom (Jul 9, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Wecome, to BUGS-R-US


Thank you! B)


----------



## Ryan.M (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## azn567 (Jul 10, 2011)

It is rare to see people still celebrating the nearly extinct tridentine mass these days.


----------



## SHEAFMom (Jul 10, 2011)

Trans-Am said:


> It is rare to see people still celebrating the nearly extinct tridentine mass these days.


?

It has been making an incredible comeback; however my parish does not offer it (the closest is 50 minutes away) and I attend the regular Mass. The most moving Mass I have ever been to was at St. Mary's in Greenville, SC. It was a high Mass in the vernacular. That said wherever He is present in the Eucharist is where I am happy to be. 

Thanks for visiting my info. I look forward to getting to know many of you on this forum. I love these awesome critters, and want to do my best by them. I currently have one that had a bad molt and although from a distance she looks fine she can not hold her food so I have been hand feeding her. Yesterday I spent sometime reading the forum to see if she has hope of repairing the damage in her next molt. Unless I misread things we are hopefully optimistic for her.

Thanks for the ?welcome?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome. This is an excellent place to fuel your passion for bugs. Who EVER outgrows playing with bugs?




I'm going to be 41 soon and pretty new to the forum myself. Lots of fun so far. Good luck. Do you have your eye on anything "special"? SOOOOOO many choices.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome from Yuma! I don't have any religion, but I have always found it, in its profusion of flavors, great fun. I don't know how the subject of the tridentine Mass came up, but I remember when that was simply the Mass, and a priest could recite the workers' Mass at 0600 in 121/2 minutes flat and send the faithful on their way rejoicing.

I looked at your website, and noticed that you applied the "light perpetual" thing to someone who is dead and thought that while the idea may be the same, the Latin says it better: _Requiem æternam dona eis, Domine,__et lux perpetua luceat eis, _perhaps because these were the words that the faithful heard in Northern Europe, centuries ago, when so much of the time was spent in near or absolute darkness and when, after hearing the workers' Mass and seeing the monstrance, peasants would greet each other with the question, "Have you seen God, today?"

And yeah, we talk about bugs, too!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome and glad to have you here! He is Joy and full of Glory!


----------



## SHEAFMom (Jul 10, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome and glad to have you here! He is Joy and full of Glory!


Helo, It is great to "meet" you. I just checked out your profile page and enjoyed the pics of the snake and the toad/frog. Years ago when things were faxed and not emailed I had a similar cartoon pic with the frog 1/2 swallowed choking the bid trying to swallow him. It said something like never give up. I wish you lived closer, I would love for my children and I to have a chance to learn so many of your jack of all trades trades . I have always loved the idea of woodworking but I do not have anyone to learn from or the tools if I did learn. I dream of a little garden, just enough to help with the groceries but all I feed are bugs, rabbits, and probably a deer or two. So far we have done well with our goats and chickens. Right now we have an abondance of both, I love baby season. Well, I have to start rounding up the kids for showers and bed. Thanks for the greeting.


----------



## SHEAFMom (Jul 10, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> And yeah, we talk about bugs, too!


My three favorite topics are my faith, homeschooling, and my critters. I look forward to future chats.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2011)

I would love to have you here too! I used to have a garden that was a quarter of an acre, but with the boys gone, no need for all that now, and it is boring working alone, I just took apart the babies swingset the other day, and today I spent most of the day sanding the poles and priming them for paint, my right hand and forearm is really tired for all that work, hope I feel good enought to feed the ladies tomorrow :lol: ! I had a racoon in the shed this spring with babies, and she made a royal mess in there. I had my lamp parts in there and they are all over the floor now, will take a day to clean it up and find all my lamp parts, so yea, come on down and we can work and praise the Lord together! ps, need someone to help with making curtains too, both grandbabies need curtains, a Dora set and a Nemo set!  Aren't u here yet


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SHEAFMom (Jul 11, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Aren't u here yet


Augh, Ohio is painfully far away. Don't you want to visit Sunny N. Florida? Great bugs, great springs, great river tubing, awesome beaches


----------



## SHEAFMom (Jul 11, 2011)

Rick said:


> Welcome


Hi Rick. I LOVE your bug signature!!! Thanks for the welcome. I am happy to have found y'all.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 11, 2011)

SHEAFMom said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I have been reading through the forum a bit today and I am happy to have found such a great group.


 This really is the best mantis community on the web! It isnt _super_ active but there is a large number of regulars who come here daily to make great posts.


----------

